# Little advice needed.



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a doe currently paired with my buck as we would like a bigger crew but do not want to support pet stores more than needed. However I am curious if it would be easier on them to go ahead and breed two does so they both can raise litters together?

I do have homes for a few lined up already and any that don't find homes would stay with me, I have lots of spare cages but I do not want a TON of babies and I know each doe can have up to 20 ... even though with this being each does first litter it will most likely be considerably smaller.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

are you happy to cull? if not id say only breed the one, a first litter isn't allways small, a doe I sold to another breeder had 24 in her first litter, and what with each buck most likely needing his own cage when mature if you end up with say two litters of 10 with 8 bucks in each that's 16 spair cages you may need for them. Most pet people want does as they can easerly keep more than one and the don't smell as much as the bucks so you will likely find it harder to rehome the bucks.

If your happy to cull then it makes no difference as you can reduce the litters in the first few days and take out excess bucks.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Who is ever happy to cull?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

My boy mice always get along its strange thy are like bet friends and approx 10 weeks or something (it is written down tho) They have lost brothers to new homes but here we are 2 left and decided to keep one


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

What I ment is are you capable of culling or are you against culling


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I am against it unless its mandatory ... I am capable if I feel its needed. I have had to gas an adult before so I have a little experience. Even though I have been told gassing will not work with babies.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi there, if this is your first time breeding a doe, I would suggest doing one at a time, or littering them separately. Assuming that you don't know the full genetic history of your mice, nor if they make good parents, separating them will result in you being able to tell who carries what genes, and prevent a muncher from eating both litters.

Having two litters at the same time could be beneficial if you need to foster. I like to litter my mice together, but I started off with singles & highly recommend it to a beginner breeder who does not know what is normal in pregnant & nursing females.

You probably want to join the culling forum before you begin breeding mice, to get a handle on which ways you feel is right to dispatch pinkies.

Also, why is it that you want to breed? Providing your own doe trios, as pets to other people, to show? It's good to think of your potential goals when you start.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I would not consider myself a breeder ...

However I have bred before and do have experience. That was years ago but some things you just dont forget. Back then I had two does and they made life easier for each other.

These will be my only litters so there are no long term goals. I am mating this litter to grow my own group and my friends without further supporting pet stores.

As for culling I am nearly 100 % sure I will not ... And if I am forced to I already know the methods.

Its just this litter ... I am no breeder ... Just a hobbyist


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you are breeding them, you are a breeder. Defacto, I'm afraid. Those of us who show? We're hobbyists. I have over 100 mice in a walk-in closet, and that's a hobbyist. It is my hobby. Drawing a line in the sand between the two as though one of them is a commercial enterprise and the other is a nice, friendly, ethical home-based deal is honestly offensive to the rest of us. You're here because you want advice, so please try not to disrespect why we know what we know.

It is your choice what husbandry tactics you choose, but if you're assuming you'll find pet homes for them, and you're really against culling, I strongly advise that you not breed more than one at a time. Breed the one, rehome the extras, and then if you still need more, breed again. You could end up with four pups or twenty-four, and for all you know it could be 24 bucks that have to be housed separately. Take it one step at a time, so you can more effectively manage the outcomes.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Laigaie pretty much summed up how I was feeling about that, thank you.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I was not trying to be offensive ... I just do not want to call myself a breeder. I have helped rescues for so many years that regarding myself as a breeder makes me sick and feel like I should just give up mouse keeping completely.

Mice are my hobby  They are my pets and members of my family 

I can see why you would take it that way ... I have nothing against responsible breeders such as yourselves who are aiming to better the lines but that is not what I am doing. I looked for unwanted animals and there were none to be had.

Most in my area who call themselves breeders ARE in it for the money ... They are back yard breeders which is why I do not wish to be called a breeder.

I will not come back. I am sorry for wasting everyones time.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

anyone who breeds an animal even the once for whatever reason is a breeder, just as anyone who has a kid is a parent. There are bad breeder and good breeders just like there are good parents and bad parents.


----------

